# Polyfill?



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

polyfill is just regular polyester insulation

60g is fairly thin


----------



## mattus123 (Jun 1, 2009)

yea 60g didnt sound like much to me
but like just cause its thin doesnt mean its not warm
does anyone have if its warm enough to replace a fleece layer or a thermal?


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

it wont be warmer than a midweight fleece


----------

